# No trust, no confidence



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I've had George just a bit shy of two years now and he still doesn't trust me and is definitely lacking confidence.

Quick background, for those who don't know, I adopted George from the humane society who had picked him up as an in-tact stray estimated to be about 8 years old. He was adopted out to a family who brought him back 3 days later for "biting" and I got him about 2 weeks later. He does not "bite", but he snaps as he did to me twice in the first week or so (totally my fault, as I ignored his warnings and pushed too much) never making any kind of contact. We struggled through a lot of anxiety and separation anxiety, which was improved by eventually putting him on Clomicalm, though it's remained an issue.

So, fast forward nearly two years and although he does seem to prefer me to other people, he will still growl at me if I get my face "too close" to him, though I don't think he would snap at me anymore, I do pay better attention to the signals he gives me now lol. He also still acts nervous/skittish around me a lot of the time, giving calming signals almost any time I approach him, and he'll practically jump out of his skin (sometimes yelping) if I accidentally surprise him.

Also, I've basically been completely unable to train him to do.. anything. He came to me with good leash manners, an ok "down" and an awesome "sit", but beyond that, the only other thing he's learned is "roll over" and that was just a total fluke. He just shuts down when I try to work with him, he won't even offer a behaviour.

Oh, George doesn't play either. He doesn't play with toys, he doesn't play with other dogs, he doesn't play with me. The one exception is that he goes out of his mind for the flirt pole. I've tried squeaky toys, silent toys, rubber toys, fluffy toys, flavoured toys, scented toys, you name it.

I just want him to relax, and be able to enjoy life. He doesn't have to play, but I wish he wasn't so scared and uncomfortable all the time. They say that teaching tricks and such is a great way to build confidence, but I can't even do that. And if he doesn't trust me after 2 years... *sigh*

Thoughts?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I will say that it does get better! I adopted Leo when he was 11 months old, we were his 3rd owners. He was mistreated and had no confidence and if anyone got too close to his face, you never knew if he would nip. Fast forward to today he is happy, confident 90% of the time and I now know he won't nip. It has taken almost 3 1/2 yrs for this to happen. I was consistent in how I treated him and always used positive reinforcement, although if I raised my voice he would "tuck tail and hide". Just be consistent in your emotions and training and it will get better but it does take time with dogs who have been abused or mistreated.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

you're on the right track. What i've found to be a real confidence booster is searching for treats on their own. If you're on a walk, take treats he really loves with you, hide them in the grass and let him find them. If he's good at that you can hide them a bit higher like on benches and so. It sounds easy but it really helps a lot of dogs to gain more confidence and maybe after a while he will love this game so that he will offer some behaviors.
I'm walking a chihuahua right now who is fear-aggressive and tried to bite me a few times. He's fine with me now but the first few times i walked him, he was so scared that he wouldn't walk with me. We're playing this game now and he relaxes a lot. He's happy to walk with me (well most of the time ) and he loves this game and offers different behaviors even in environments he doesn't feel safe in.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I adopted a greyhound years ago turned out to be a wonderful boy, never the affection monger I wanted but as the years passed he got better, he lived to be almost 15 according to his lip stamp. The first year I had him he snapped at me for getting to close and came at me but I stood my ground and we got a lot better after the who is boss thing. He had a hugh issue with food, feeding kibble at the time he would gobble and throw up. I'm guessing he was starved at some point, but that also got better over the years. His last day, he couldn't get up, I tried to help him and he still growled at me giving me a warning, I always respected him. He was a awesome creature. He was running laps in my backyard one dark morning and when I went out to find him he had run off the seawall, greyhounds do swim !!


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you considered agility? Starting him in a class might help with confidence and you'll have a trainer that can see what you're going through and help out?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My mom's schnauzer is kind oflike this. We say he is a recincarnation of a grumpy old man. ever since he was a puppy, Onyx did not play. He is such a weirdo. 

I think getting in George's face just bothers him. He likes his personal space. maybe he was abused and likes to have space between others. 

At any rate, what motivates him? Surely something? Maybe food? When you find what motivates him, you should be able to train him to do something. 

And how great of you to adopt


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

We couldn't even get through the required basic obedience classes with the humane society after adoption, I don't think I could justify spending a couple hundred bucks to attempt agility with him.. not to mention, where I'm living now, there are absolutely no classes of any kind around.

He does LOVE food, but his anxiety can even overpower that. And even when he gets super excited, he just offers the few behaviours he already knows (sit, lie down, roll over) and is then way too excited to even focus on anything else, ugh.

I do appreciate the feedback though, nice to know I'm not alone, and that there may be hope for things to improve.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've never really "trick" trained per say, mostly I "catch" a behavior that I think is cute, give a treat everytime I saw them do it, then gave it a command with the treat. Both the boys know the command "stand" which is where they stand up on their hindlegs and "walk" where they walk along on their hindlegs. Both these behaviors they did on their own and I took advantage of it. Maybe you can do something similar with George. Just pick something simple like if he curls up on a pillow, give him a treat but only when he's curled up on the pillow, with a command like "cuddle" or squishy" when you treat him. If you pick a behavior he already does, it might help him connect that offering a behavior could end up with him getting a treat. Some dogs don't really "get" that concept, and with it being something he's already doing it might be difficult for him to shut down.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I feel your pain. I've had Mikey for about 8 years now and he is almost 9.5 years old. He sounds exactly like George. Mikey behaves. He has great recall, he sits, he lays, he walks nicely on a leash but if I try to touch him he tenses up and collapses. We dont' call him the asshole for no reason. He has never actually punctured skin but he will snap at various times. It usually requires someone to disturb him in a small way and he will get the meanest face and growl and snap if you continue. He is not necessarily dog aggressive but he is definitely a dominant animal. Most of the time it is good but if I try to stack him for a photo, he will collapse, if I accidentally kick him during the night if he is on the bed, he will snap. If he doesn't want to come out of his cave then he will snap. He has to be muzzled at the vet. Not because he bites them but he gets this crazy wide eyed look and will growl quietly. 

He is an odd dog but he is happy and I do my best for him. I know he loves me by the way he greats me and how he likes to be right in my face sometimes. I don't force him to do much except when they need to potty. He gets the best food, certain people ADORE HIM (me, my mom, Drews mom, my friends dad and brother), he goes camping every time we go and I never leave him out of anything. He has always been like this. He lives a good life so I don't bother trying to change his ways.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> I've had George just a bit shy of two years now and he still doesn't trust me and is definitely lacking confidence.
> 
> Quick background, for those who don't know, I adopted George from the humane society who had picked him up as an in-tact stray estimated to be about 8 years old. He was adopted out to a family who brought him back 3 days later for "biting" and I got him about 2 weeks later. He does not "bite", but he snaps as he did to me twice in the first week or so (totally my fault, as I ignored his warnings and pushed too much) never making any kind of contact. We struggled through a lot of anxiety and separation anxiety, which was improved by eventually putting him on Clomicalm, though it's remained an issue.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to add that this sounds like Mikey too. We call him the "Fun Police" because when other dogs are playing, he will just stand there and bark and bark and bark. He doesn't play with other dogs, he doesn't play with me. On the VERY VERY rare occasion he might retrieve something but its like once a year and he only does it once. He DOES sometimes play by himself. He will toss a toy in the air and jump up to catch it in his paw or mouth. I love it when he does that but it is very rare.

He is just a dominant, loner dog and I love him just the way he is.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Of course, right after I make this post, this happens today, lol.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That is great!

My dogs really enjoyed that squeaky toy sound


----------

